# Start/stop problem with my 01 Altima



## dragon21100 (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a 01 Altima with approx. 43,000 miles. The problem I have is without warning the car will suddenly cut-off, typically but not always when it is in idle. Sometimes when it is in idle the RPM's will flux between 600 and 800 rpm's. I have very little problems restarting the car and I have no engine light coming on. But I need to fix this problem before it gets worse. 
I spoke with the dealer and they told me the altima's are famous for getting oil in the distrubitor and that could be causing the problem. So I have 3 questions. 

1) Could it be anything else besides the distrubitor? 

2) If Altima's are popular for getting oil in the distrubior is there anyway I can prevent that from happening again? 

3) Anyone else experience this problem? 
- 
P.S- I have took the distrubitor apart and I noticed that there is no oil in the distrubitor, so what else do i need to check?

Thanks in advance


----------

